# קרדיטים - ירח דבש אפריקני



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

קרדיטים - ירח דבש אפריקני 
לאור בקשת הקהל, מצרפת סוג-של קרדיטים על ירח הדבש שלנו באפריקה.
אני מקווה שהם יהיו מספיק מקיפים ובכל מקרה אתן מוזמנות לשאול שאלות אם יהיו.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

אפריקה?! השתגעתם?! 
אלו היו התגובות כשסיפרנו לאנשים על היעד.

אז לא, לא השתגענו. טוב אולי קצת. אפריקה היא באמת לא יעד שנגיש לכולם ובהחלט לא יעד שמתאים לכולם, אבל אם לכם הוא מתאים - זכיתם! אפריקה היא אחרת, מיוחדת, פראית והכל זורם שם בקצב אחר - "זמן אפריקה". שם יכולים להגיד לכם שהאוטובוס יוצא ב7:00, וכשתגיעו לתחנה ב6:30 (כדי לא לפספס את האוטובוס היחיד), תמצאו את עצמכם מחכים ומחכים ובסוף האוטובוס שאמור היה לצאת ב-7:00 יוצא בפועל ב-10:00... וזה ביום טוב.
אז אם אין לכם את השלווה ל"תקלות" כאלה, שהן עניין שגרתי באפריקה, תשקלו היטב.

תמיד הטיולים שלנו מתחילים מג'וקים שנכנסו לי ובסוף אני מצליחה להדביק גם את הבן-זוג וככה היה גם עם אפריקה. ת'אמת, אין לי מושג אפילו מאיפה זה בא, פשוט החלטתי שאני חייבת להגיע לשם.
מבחינתי ירח הדבש זאת ההדמנות האחרונה לטיול אמיתי לפני שמגיעים הצאצאצים (לא שאי אפשר לטייל איתם, ואף רצוי, אבל זה אחרת, אני מתארת לעצמי), אז מבחינתי היעד לירח דבש היה חייב להיות מספק.
ומאחר ואנחנו לא אוהבים יותר מדיי סתלבט ובנוסף תמיד מחפשים יעדים עם כמה שפחות ישראלים (אוהבים לפגוש אנשים מתרבויות ומדינות אחרות) - המון מדינות נמחקו מהמפה (דרום אמריקה, תאילנד). חיפשנו יעד שכנראה לא נגיע אליו יותר לעולם (קל להגיד לפני שנוסעים לאפריקה!).


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

אז איך מתחילים? 
אין ספק שהיה מאוד מאתגר לתכנן את הטיול לאפריקה. זה בעיקר נובע מכך שאין שם המוני תיירים בכלל ובפרט לא ישראלים, כך שכמות האינפורמציה באתרי המטיילים מעטה. ידענו שיש לנו את חודש החגים לטייל (זה משהו שהצלחנו לשנורר מהעבודה+החגים) ולכן היינו בלו"ז צפוף. למזלנו הסתדר לנו שספטמבר זו עונה יחסית טובה לטיול באפריקה, אך חשוב לציין שזה low season ולכן אין המון מטיילים, אם אתם מעוניינים להכיר אנשים חדשים.
ההחלטה הראשונה שצריכה להתקבל היא באיזה מדינות אנחנו מעוניינים לטייל. לי היה ברור, מאז הסרט של קירשנבאום, שאני את אפריקה לא עוזבת לפני שראיתי כמה גורילות הרים בסביבתם הטבעית. כדי לראות גורילות היינו חייבים להגיע לאוגנדה (או לרואנדה). כמובן שעל ספארי אסור לוותר, אחת האטרקציות העיקריות ביבשת (להערכתי אין מדינה במזרח אפריקה שלא מציעה ספארי). כחובבי טרקים החלטנו שחייב להיכנס גם טרק לתוך העסק ובעלי התעקש שנקנח גם באיזה בטן-גב מפנק בזנזיבר.
בתחילה חשבנו לנסוע לטנזניה - שם לעשות ספארי וגם לטפס על הקילימנג'רו, ההר הגבוה ביותר באפריקה. התחלנו לגשש לגבי משך הטרק והספארי והמחירים, וחשכו עינינו כשגילינו את המחירים ההזויים (סליחה, אין לי מילה אחרת לתאר את זה) שדורשים עבור הטרק והספארי. בצער רב (באמת-באמת), החלטנו לוותר על נטיית הלב המקורית ולנטוש את טנזניה לטובת קניה. מבחינת ספארי - רואים את אותן החיות בכל מקום, אבל לגבי הקילי קצת התבאסנו. בדיעבד ההחלטה הייתה טובה לנו.


----------



## haych (13/2/14)

לגבי הקילימנג'רו 
אנחנו כן טיפסנו על הקילימנג'רו, ככה שאם מישהו מעוניין בפרטים הוא מוזמן לפנות אלי במסר.

סליחה על ההדחפות


----------



## littlerunaway (13/2/14)

נדחפת שנייה גם 
בזמנו כשהייתי שם (וגם אז המחירים לטיפוס על הקילימנג'רו היו בשמיים) שמעתי מלא מעט מטיילים שהר קניה הוא אופציה לא פחות מוצלחת והרבה יותר זולה ופחות מתויירת. נראה שבגלל שקילי הוא ה-כי גבוה באפריקה אז כולם נוהרים אליו, אבל יש אלטרנטיבות לא פחות טובות.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

קצת לוגיסטיקה 
כשהזמנו את כרטיסי הטיסה, היינו במחשבה שנטייל בטנזניה ולכן הזמנו כרטיסי טיסה לאנטבה, אוגנדה וחזור מדאר-א-סלאם, טנזניה. אנחנו טסנו עם חברת אתיופיאן-איירליינס. הזמנו את הכרטיסים דרך האתר הידידותי שלהם והמחיר היה סביר בעינינו, 1200$ לאדם למסלול שציינתי (זה היה המחיר הזול ביותר שמצאנו באותה תקופה בה הזמנו את הכרטיסים). בד"כ הגעה ויציאה מנמלים שונים היא יקרה יותר.
זוג ישראלים שפגשנו שם טס לאוגנדה דרך קטאר במחיר מצחיק של 700$, אך הטיסה שלהם הייתה הלוך וחזור מאנטבה. 

רוב הזמן התניידנו בתחבורה ציבורית, או בטיסות שהזמנו אונליין כשכבר היינו באפריקה והחלטנו להתפנק. יש אפשרות לשכור רכב באפריקה, אבל חשוב לדעת שרוב המדינות שם היו תחת משטר בריטי ולכן נוהגים שם בצד השני. בערים לא הייתי נוהגת גם בעד מיליון דולר - נורא נורא מסוכן!

אשרות כניסה - אין צורך להוציא אשרות מראש. בשדה התעופה תקבלו אשרה במחיר "מצחיק" של 50$. לכל מדינה אליה תיכנסו במזרח אפריקה תידרשו לשלם 50$ עבור אשרת כניסה. אם תצאו מגבולות המדינה ותחזרו אליה אח"כ, לא תצטרכו לשלם שוב. 

כסף - לכל מדינה יש את המטבע המקורי שלה, לרוב גרסה כזו או אחרת לשילינג בריטי. תעשיית התיירות עובדת בעיקר עם דולרים, אז את רוב ההוצאות הגדולות תחשבו בדולרים ועבור הדברים הקטנים כמו אוכל, תחבורה ציבורית תמירו כסף. אנחנו המרנו בחנויות "צ'יינג" בערים מרכזיות ולא היו בעיות של זיופים. אפשר להמיר בבנק תמורת עמלה. מבחינת כרטיסי אשראי, באפריקה מקבלים כרטיסי אשראי מסוג ויזה (כמעט באופן בלעדי), לכן אם אין לכם ויזה, סעו עם מזומנים. כמעט לא שילמנו שם בויזה, בעיקר השתמשנו בה כדי למשוך כסף.

חיסונים - מומלץ להתייעץ עם מרפאת מטיילים. מומלץ גם להשתמש בכדורים נגד מלריה (תכלס, לא יודעת אם מומלץ, אנחנו החלטנו לא לקחת סיכונים). אני לקחתי מלרון ובעלי לריאם ושנינו היינו בסדר גמור.

כמובן חשוב להצטייד במצלמה איכותית, עדיף עם זום גדול, בעיקר בשביל הספארי.

חשוב לי להבהיר שהטיול שלנו היה מה שנקרא "באדג'ט". למעט המלון בזנזיבר, ישנו רוב הזמן בגסטהאוסים (אמנם לא בחדרים משותפים כמו אחרי הצבא, אבל עדיין לא ברמה של מלון), נסענו בתחבורה ציבורית ואכלנו אוכל זול (יחסית). מצד שני, לא התכלבנו, הוצאנו המון כסף על אטרקציות ודברים שעושים לנו טוב (כמו למשל ללכת לקולנוע! פעמיים!). חשוב להבין שהטיול באפריקה יכול להיות בכל מיני רמות תקציב, כאשר הנתח העיקרי של התקציב הוא כמות האטרקציות אותן תבחרו לעשות.
בהערכה גסה אני חושבת שהטיול שלנו עלה כ-25k, בלי עלות כרטיסי הטיסה (שסיימנו לשלם עליהם הרבה לפני שנסענו בפועל).

טיפ חשוב לטיול ולחיים בכלל - תכנונים לחוד ומציאות לחוד. היו לנו המון תכנונים לטיול. כתבתי תוכנית מסע מאוד מפורטת עד לרזולוציה של ימים ומה נעשה בכל יום. בפועל היו (כמו בכל טיול) שיבושים ואילוצים ולכן חלק מהדברים לא יצאו לפועל. אז הכי חשוב לזרום עם השינוי ולא להיתקע בבאסה. על כל שינוי מהתוכנית המקורית זוכים בחוויות אחרות, אז קחו את זה בסבבה (וזה טיפ לחיים). 

אז שנתחיל?


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

אריזות 
מישהי שאלה אותי אז אפרט קצת על אריזות וציוד:
נסענו לטיול עם המוצ'ילות הוותיקות שלנו + תרמיל יום קטן.
מבחינת מה לקחת - לקחנו איתנו בעיקר בגדים נוחים לנסיעות, כי ידענו שנבלה שעות רבות באוטובוס.
כדאי לקחת לפחות ג'ינס אחד, שיהיה נחמד יותר להסתובב בעיר. לקחנו גם מכנסי טיולים (ניילון שמתייבש מהר ומתקצר עם ריצ'רץ').
חולצות מנדפות זיעה - לא חובה, אבל הופך את החיים ליותר נחמדים. טישירט גם הולך.
ביגוד תרמי - למי שמתכנן טרקים זה ממש בגדר חובה. חולצה תרמית וגם גטקעס.
ביגוד נגד גשם - גם כן בגדר חובה למי שמתכנן את טרק הגורילות וטרק בהר קניה (משערת שגם בקילי עלול לרדת גשם...).
נעלי טרקים איכותיות.
סנדלים/כפכפים למקלחת/לים/לספארי (אין צורך לנעול שם נעליים, גם ככה יושבים בוואן כל היום).
ביגוד חם - למתכננים טרקים בגובה רב. הרבה ציוד אפשר לקבל מהמדריך, אבל יש דברים שעדיף שתביאו איתכם (כובעי צמר, כפפות, כאלה דברים).
שק-שינה, למי שמתכנן טרקים.
אני אישית ארזתי גם בגדים יפים, בשביל המלון בזנזיבר (למשל שמלה).

מבחינת איך התניידנו עם הציוד - אם הגענו למקום לפרק זמן ממושך - השארנו שם את הציוד, הקפדנו לנעול את הדלתות. לא נתקלנו בגניבות. לקחנו אפילו את האייפד והכל חזר בשלום. אבל צריך להיזהר (האייפד למשל, יחד עם כל המסמכים החשובים, תמיד היה איתנו בתרמיל הקטן).
כשנסענו ממקום למקום - שמנו את התיקים, עטופים בכיסוי הגשם שלהם, בתא המטען של האוטובוס. גם כאן לא נרשמו גניבות. אם אתם ממש חוששים, אתם יכולים להעלות את הציוד לאוטובוס.
כשיצאנו לטרק בהר - לקחנו איתנו את כ-ל הציוד. הפורטרים סחבו אותו ואנחנו היינו רגועים. מאחר וגם לא חזרנו לנקודת ההתחלה, לא יכולנו להשאיר שומדבר מאחור...

וזהו נראה לי בהקשר לזה.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (13/2/14)

מסוקרנת מה בהמשך,.. 
עושה הפסקה בקריאה ותכף אחזור להתרשם.
לפני שאקרא עד הסוף ואצבור שאלות טכניות יותר, כן הייתי רוצה לדעת איך בעלך הסכים לזרום איתך? דווקא על זה אני רוצה להתעכב בהתחלה כדי להבין אם את רצית לאפריקה כול הזמן והוא לא ממש, ופשוט עם הזמן שכנעת אותו שזו חווית חיים.

אני מאוד, מאוד(!) רוצה לטוס לטיול ביבשת המדהימה הזו, מה גם שאני אוהבת לצלם-מה ששם יאפשר לי דרור ומקוריות שאין באף מקום אחר. אני לא בטוחה איזו תגובה ופרצוף אקבל למשמע הרצון שלי לטוס לטייל באפריקה אבל היא יעד שאני חייבת להספיק להגיע אליו יום אחד, ועדיף לפני שנכנסים מתישהו לשגרה של משפחה-עבודה-ילדים-חופשת קצרות באירופה

אז הייתי שמחה לקרוא קצת אם ממש היית צריכה לצאת במסע שכנועים איטי ומעמיק כדי שהוא יסכים להצטרף לחלום שלך לטייל שם.

מחכה לקרוא ולראות תמונות!


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

אין לי תשובה חד משמעית 
בד"כ אני מחליטה על יעד ואז מתחילה בטפטופים לבעלי (עוד מלפני שהתחתנו) והוא פשוט משתכנע.
כאן ממש קשה לי להצביע על מתי הוא השתכנע ואיך, כי דיברנו על ירח הדבש עוד לפני שהתחלנו לדבר על חתונה.
נראה לי שהג'וק שלי נכנס כשפגשנו כמה מטיילים בטיול הקודם שלנו שטיילו באפריקה ומאוד נהנו ונראה לי שזה התחיל להבשיל אצלי כבר אז (לפני משהו כמו 3.5 שנים!). בדיעבד כשחושבים על זה, ככה נכנסים לי כל הג'וקים - משיחות עם מטיילים אחרים.

פשוט הייתי זורקת את הרעיון לחלל ובכל פעם מוצאת עוד סיבות טובות לנסוע. הייתי גם מנסה להתחבר למה שמעניין אותו (אם זה טרקים/בטן-גב/תרבויות וכו') ולהכניס גם את זה לטיול.
לאחד הטיולים שלנו פעם הכנתי מצגת שמתארת את כל הדברים המטורפים שיש במדינה והוא השתכנע די מהר... צריך להיות יצירתיים


----------



## shushlush (14/2/14)

נשמע כיף נשמע אדיר! 
ואפילו שאת ירח הדבש שלנו אנחנו כבר עשינו (נפאל, גם מלא בטרקים ובראפטינג ולא ירח הדבש ה"טיפוסי")
עשית לי ממש חשק לעוד טיול כזה רציני ושווה (כמו שאמרת, לפני הזאטוטים  )
אמרת שעלה לכם כ25K לא כולל לכרטיסי טיסה, לכמה זמן? אם אמרת אז פספסתי


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

נסענו לתקופה של חודש 
בספטמבר-אוקטובר.
המחיר הזה כולל הכל מלבד הטיסות (אטרקציות, לינה, אוכל, בילויים וגם את המלון בזנזיבר שהיה חלק נכבד מההוצאה).
אבל חשוב לי להבהיר שזאת הערכה. בטוח יש דברים ששכחתי להכניס לתוך זה, אז אולי הבדל של 2000-2500 ש"ח לכאן או לכאן.


----------



## shushlush (16/2/14)

וואו 
חשבתי שהסוכמים הרבה יותר גבוהים
אומנם בנפאל יצא לנו יותר זול, ( 24 אלך כולל הטיסות והכל), אבל ההבדל לא עד כדי כך גדול!

*מתחילה לפנטז*


----------



## josie1986 (21/2/14)

מספיק לפנטז ולהתחיל לתכנן


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

למה לא אוגנדה? 
כפי ששאלו חכמינו "מה קשור?" - באמת למה לא אוגנדה? איזו מדינה מדהימה!!! לטעמי, להתחיל טיול באפריקה ממדינה כמו אוגנדה זאת פשוט נחיתה סופר-רכה ביבשת הלא-פשוטה הזו. לא הייתי חושבת אפילו להתחיל את הטיול שלנו בניירובי הקשוחה, או בדאר-א-סאלם, שגם עליה לא שמענו דברים טובים (אך למען הגילוי הנאות לא ביקרנו בה). קמפלה, עיר הבירה של אוגנדה מכונה בפי חלק מהאנשים "שוויץ של אפריקה". אז נכון, נופים אירופיים לא תמצאו פה, העיר מאוד סואנת וכמובן שתהיו בין הלבנים היחידים ברחוב, שזה כבר הלם בפני עצמו, אבל סה"כ היא באמת עיר מאוד מאוד בטוחה. לא חששנו להסתובב שם בערבים (לעומת ניירובי, שם היינו חייבים לצאת עם ליווי מקומי צמוד) ואפילו לצאת לפאב מקומי. 

קמפלה מאוד שונה מאיך שמדמיינים את אפריקה. מדובר בעיר *יחסית* מודרנית, עם 3-4 קניונים, שוק ענק, המון בנקים ואתרים תיירותיים. אנחנו לא כ"כ אוהבים ערים, ובכלל, באנו לראות נופים ולחוות קצת תרבות אחרת - אז לא נשארנו בה הרבה זמן. אבל באמת שזו עיר נחמדה אם במקרה נתקעים. 

מבחינת סידורי לינה - בין הישראלים ברשת רצה המלצה על מקום לינה בשם "רד צ'ילי", שאני ממש ממש לא ממליצה עליו. כמובן שבהיעדר ידע קודם, הלכנו בעקבות ההמלצות והגענו לשם לאחר טיסה ארוכה. ביקשנו וקיבלנו חדר זוגי עם מקלחת פרטית, אבל המקום היה פשוט מחריד! מזל שהתאורה לא הייתה מי יודע מה טובה, לכן גם לא יכולנו לראות את הגועל במלוא תפארתו. המלצה חמה לא ללכת לשם. 
כשחזרנו לקמפלה אחרי כמה טיולים, החלטנו לזרום עם החבר'ה שאיתם תפסנו טרמפ והגענו לגסטהאוס אחר שנמצא ממש במרכז העיר. מצד אחד זה מאוד נוח ונגיש, מצד שני מאוד סואן - אז רק למי שלא רגיש לרעשים או לבוא עם אטמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




המקום נקרא Hotel City Square והוא מנוהל על-ידי משפחה מקומית (בניגוד להמון גסטהאוסים אחרים שמנוהלים על-ידי אזרחים אירופאיים שבאו לאוגנדה). המחירים ממש נוחים, משהו כמו 30$ ללילה לזוג, כולל ארוחת בוקר (חביתה, טוסט עם חמאה וריבה, פירות טרופיים וקפה/תה). המקום עצמו מאוד נקי ונחמד, דואגים לנקות את החדרים ולהחליף מגבות מדיי יום ויש אינטרנט אלחוטי חינמי.
קניות בקמפלה - יש כמה קניונים קטנים וחמודים, תשאלו בכל גסטהאוס וידעו לכוון אתכם. לא עשינו שם "שופינג" כי בכ"ז באנו לטיול ולא לחווית קניות, אבל כן היינו בקולנוע יום אחד. היה ממש נחמד!
באחד הקניונים יש גם חברות אוטובוסים שמפעילות קווי אוטובוס לניירובי ולארושה, למי שמתכנן להגיע לקילימנג'רו. ארחיב על זה בהמשך.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

עוד קצת אינפורמציה לפני שמתחילים 
"בודה-בודה"- המונית-אופנוע המקומית (שקיימת בכל מזרח אפריקה). בעיקרון, זה נורא מסוכן וחשבנו שלעולם לא נעלה על זה. במציאות - כ"כ נוח להגיע ממקום למקום שמזל שלא ויתרנו על זה. הבודה יותר יקרה ממיניבוס, ויותר זולה ממונית, אבל היתרון שלה שזה אופנוע וניתן להשתחל בכל מיני מקומות ולעקוף את הפקקים. השתמשנו בה בכל הזדמנות. 
טיפ: אם אתם בלי תרמילים, אפשר לעלות שני נוסעים על בודה אחת ולחסוך - זה יותר זול.
טיפ2: מומלץ להתמקח! מחיר של בודה בקמפלה נע בין 1000-3000 שילינג, אולי למקומות מאוד מרוחקים זה יעלה 6000. תמיד נהגי בודה יתנו מחיר גבוה יותר, אז תתמקחו. זה חלק מהעניין באפריקה, כמו בהרבה מדינות אחרות.
"מטאטו" - מיניבוס מקומי. מאוד זול, אבל צפוף ועוצר בכל נקודה והזדמנות (קצת כמו מונית שירות בארץ). נסענו בו בעיקר בקניה, ובעיקר למרחקים ארוכים (לא בתוך העיר).
מים חמים - תמיד כשאתם מגיעים לאכסניה, תוודאו שיש מקלחות חמות ושהמים החמים זורמים מהמקלחת (לא שמחממים לכם מים על הגז ומביאים בגיגית).
לא לשתות מי ברז באפריקה. תמיד שיהיו לכם מים מינרליים בבקבוקים סגורים. זה מאוד מאוד מאוד זול שם. אנחנו גם שטפנו פנים וצחצחנו שיניים עם מים מינרליים, למנוע סיכונים מיותרים.
אל תשתו מבקבוקי זכוכית במסעדות וכו'. בתום הארוחה המלצרים אוספים את הבקבוקים לשימוש חוזר. תמיד תשתו מקשית או מכוס.
מחירים:
צ'פאטי עולה בין 500-1000 שילינג
צרור בננות כ-2000
אבוקדו - 500
1.5 ליטר מים - 1000-1500
1 דולר = 2500 שילינג אוגדני.
אז יוצאים לדרך!


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

קיסורו - נקודת יציאה לטרקים 
אז כמו שאמרתי, מבחינתי לפגוש גורילות היה אחד ההיילייטס של הטיול. כדי להגיע למערב המדינה, לעיר קטנטנה שנקראת "קיסורו", לקחנו מקמפלה את אוטובוס הדואר. אוטובוס הדואר יוצא (אמור לצאת) השכם בבוקר ולהגיע לקיסורו לקראת ערב. מדובר בנסיעה של כ-12 שעות. עלות הנסיעה כ-30$ לאדם (מקווה שאני לא מטעה). משלמים בשילינג אוגנדי. הנסיעה לא הכי חלקה ונעימה, בכ"ז, כבישים אפריקאים, אבל הנופים מפצים על הכל! מעולם לא ראיתי כ"כ הרבה גוונים של ירוק. ביציאה מקמפלה מתחילים לחוות את אפריקה כמו שדמיינו, בתי אבן קטנים, המון צבעוניות, ילדים קטנים מתרוצצים עם גלגלי אופניים כמשחק ועוד. הנסיעה ארוכה ומומלץ להצטייד באוכל ושתייה לפני. כמו-כן, מומלץ לא לשתות ולאכול הרבה, משום שלא מומלץ לרדת מהאוטובוס. האוטובוס עושה עצירות על מנת למסור חבילות דואר ומיד ממשיך, כך שאם במקרה ירדתם ולא הספקתם לחזור - חבל... 
אם חשקה נפשכם בטעימות של אוכל מקומי - תוכלו לרכוש אותו מתוך האוטובוס. בכל עצירה מיד יעוטו על האוטובוס עשרות מקומיים עם מגוון מאכלים (צ'פאטי - מעין לחם שדומה למלוואח, שיפודי בשר לא ברורים, בננות בגריל וכו'). ההמלצה שלי היא לא להתפרע, מקסימום תקנו צ'אפטי ואל תתפתו לקנות דברים לא מוכרים, בטח שלא בשר. האוגנדים ובכלל האפריקנים רגילים לקנות ולאכול באוטובוס, נראה לי שמבחינתם זה חלק מה"בילוי". 

כשהגענו לקיסורו מיד עטו עלינו המוני נהגי "בודה-בודה". בד"כ הם מחכים לתיירים. כאמור, מומלץ מאוד להתמקח. אנחנו הגענו מאוד "צהובים" ובתחילה לא התמקחנו בכלל. לדעתנו עקצו אותנו בסופו של דבר, אבל מאחר והכל נורא זול לא נתנו לזה להשפיע עלינו 

לינה: ישנו באכסניה חמודה שנקראת Virunga Hotel. תשאלו בירידה מהאוטובוס, ידעו לקחת אתכם לשם. באכסניה אין חדרים עם מיטה כפולה, אלא רק חדרים עם מיטות נפרדות. לנו זה לא היה קריטי עלה לנו 25$ ללילה, לינה בלבד.

בתמונה - נוף אוגדני טיפוסי, בדרך.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

עוד קצת מהדרך...


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

מישהו רעב?


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

המפגש עם גורילות ההרים 
כדי לצאת לטרק הגורילות צריך להצטייד בפרמיטים מטעם "החברה להגנת הטבע" של אוגנדה, שנקראת Uganda Wildlife Authority (http://www.ugandawildlife.org/). את הפרמיטים כדאי להזמין מהארץ, משום שיש מספר מוגבל של מקומות לכל יום סיור. את הגורילות ניתן לראות בשתי שמורות טבע במערב הרחוק של המדינה - שמורת בווינדי (Bwindi) ושמורת Mghinga. שתיהן נמצאות די קרוב אחת לשניה. אנחנו בחרנו ללכת לשמורת Bwindi משום שהשמועות טוענות ששם הסיכויים לפגוש גורילות גבוהים יותר. בשמורה השנייה לפעמים יש נדידה של הגורילות לרואנדה השכנה ולא רצינו לקחת את הסיכון. 
הטרק אינו זול. פרמיטים לשמורה עולים 500$ לאדם וכוללים רק כניסה לשמורה וליווי והדרכה מטעם ה-UWA (לכל קבוצה יש מדריך ושני מלווים חמושים, משום שביערות יש באפלו ופילי יער, על מנת להרתיע אותם). כל יתר ההוצאות - עליכם (נסיעות, ארוחות, לינה וכו').
אני לא יודעת מה אתן מדמיינות כשאתן שומעות "לפגוש גורילות". אנחנו דמיינו מעין אזור סטרילי ומרוחק שבו ניתן לצפות בגורילות ממרחק מטר (זה מה שכתוב באתר) אבל בפועל זאת הייתה חוויה מאוד שונה מאיך שדמיינו. לטרק (וזה באמת באמת טרק!) יוצאים בקבוצות של שמונה אנשים, כל קבוצה מתעתדת לפגוש משפחת גורילות אחרת (כאשר מזמינים את הפרמיטים ניתן לבחור לאיזו קבוצת גורילות אתם מעוניינים ללכת). הטרק מתחיל בשעות הבוקר לאחר שיחת פתיחה והדרכה.כמובן שבשיחת הפתיחה דואגים להבהיר לכולם שזה לא וודאי שנראה גורילות, אך בבוקר מוקדם יוצאים סיירים של החברה לאתר את הגורילות ביער, לפי סימני דרך כגון טביעות רגליים, גללים וכו'. לאחר השיחה מתחילים בהליכה ביער גשם מטורף!!! הכל ירוק ובוצי (אם ירד גשם לפני, ובד"כ יורד) וסבוך ומהמם. לאט לאט נכנסים עוד ועוד למעבי היער. בדרך אפשר לראות את אותם הסימנים - טביעות רגליים בבוץ וכו'. בשלב מסוים הגענו כבר ממש לעומק היער, להערכתי הלכנו משהו כמו 2.5 שעות. בשלב זה עצרנו, המדריך שלנו ביקש לכבות פלאשים של מצלמות ולאכול אם אנחנו רעבים משום שברגע שנתקרב אל הגורילות לא נוכל לאכול במשך שעה. 
ואז התקרבנו אל הגורילות. באמת באמת שאין מילים לתאר את החוויה - מדובר בחיות מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ו-ת, נראות כ"כ אנושים עם תווי הפנים שלהם, אדירות מימדים ופשוט מיוחדות! הצלחנו להתקרב מאוד מאוד. אין ספק שמדובר בחוויה סוריאליסטית ומדהימה. מומלץ בחום לכל מי שאוהב חיות וטבע. היינו בחברית הגורילות במשך שעה, כאשר במהלכה המשכנו לטרק בתוך הסבך ולחפש עוד ועוד חברים מהמשפחה. ראינו סילבר-בק גורילה וגם תינוקות מתוקים. השעה עוברת מהר מאוד, משום שלא עומדים במקום וממרחק, אלא ממש מחפשים אותם בתוך הסבך ומתקרבים.
בתום השעה עשינו דרכנו חזרה ליציאה מהשמורה, שם קיבלנו תעודות השתתפות, קנינו מזכרות ופגשנו את הנהג שהחזיר אותנו העירה.

כמה דגשים לוגיסטיים:
נעלי הליכה, נעלי טרקים - מאוד מאוד חשוב!!!! השבילים בוציים ומדובר בטרק לכל דבר. חלק מהמסלולים אינם פשוטים כלל וצריך לדעת את זה ולהיות מוכנים.
מקלות הליכה - למי שסובל מבעיות ברכיים בפרט ובאופן כללי מומלץ.
ביגוד גשם - כאמור, מדובר ביער גשם וככזה, הסיכוי לגשם תמיד גבוה. בדרך חזור תפסה אותנו סופה של רוח וגשם וזה לא נפסק עד שהגענו בחזרה לעיירה. חובה ביגוד גשם טוב וגם ביגוד מחמם (פליזים ותרמי). בנוסף מומלץ שקיות אטומות לגשם עבור המסמכים (צריך להצטייד בדרכון וגם כך עדיף שיהיה עליכם תמיד).
נסיעות - על מנת להגיע מקיסורו לאחד מהפארקים הלאומיים שבסביבה (מגהינגה או בווינדי) צריך לשכור מונית פרטית (privet hire), שכן תחבורה ציבורית אינה פועלת שם. המחירים - כ-40$ להגיע למגהינגה ו-50$ להגיע לבווינדי (נכון לספטמבר 2013). הדרכים שם מאוד משובשות ועל אף המרחקים הקצרים יחסית, הנסיעה ממושכת ולכן המחיר יקר. אנחנו השתמשנו בשירותיו בחור בשם רוג'ר(ס). הוא תמיד הגיע בזמן והיה נחמד מאוד (256784948444+).


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

אגם בוניוני (Bunyonyi) 
אחת מנקודות החן המדהימות של אוגנדה היא אגם בוניוני. מדובר באחד האגמים היחידים שמותר לשחות בהם ולכן הוא מהווה אתר נופש. 
כדי להגיע לקאבלה, שהיא עיר גדולה יותר מקיסורו, נסענו באוטובוס מקומי. רוג'רס ארגן לנו הכל. לא נקפנו אצבע, למעט כדי לשלם  במהלך הנסיעה יצא לנו לפטפט עם המקומיים. הנסיעה אורכת בערך שעתיים (זמן אפריקה, כלומר תוסיפו לזה פרק זמן כלשהו). מקאבלה נסענו הישר לאגם בוניוני, במונית פרטית. אני לא זוכרת את המחיר המדויק אבל אם הייתי צריכה לשער הייתי אומרת משהו כמו 15-20$. תתמקחו.
היינו באגם יומיים, מנוחה אחרי הטרקים שעשינו בבווינדי ובמגהינגה (לא פירטתי על הטרק השני, אם מישהי תתעניין ארחיב).
ישנו במקום שנקרה Crater Bay Cottages שמנוהל על-ידי משפחה מקומית, אוהבי ישראל. בתחילה הזמנו חדר זול (20$ ללילה, מקלחת משותפת), אך כשהגענו וראינו את מצב החדר, החלטנו להשתדרג לבקתה. עם קצת מיקוח וקצת התחנפות, הצלחנו להשיג את הבקתה בהנחה של 10$, הבקתה עלתה לנו 40$ ללילה, כולל ארוחת בוקר. בבקתה מקלחת פרטית והיא הייתה מאוד נעימה.
בכלל כל האזור של הגסטהאוס היה מאוד נחמד, כולל ירידה ממש עד האגם ואפשרות לשכור קאנו ולצאת לשיט. 
אנחנו באופן אישי לא נכנסו למים, על אף שנאמר לנו שמותר - בכ"ז חששנו. ובכל מקרה המים קרים, שתדעו.
בעיקרון באגם בוניוני יש המון המון איים קטנים ויש עליהם גסטהאוסים. למי שמעוניין דווקא במקומות מרוחקים - שווה לבחון את האופציות האלו. אנחנו העדפנו להישאר ביבשה  קרוב לעיירונת, לשוק וכו'.
למחרת היום שהגענו החלטנו לצאת לסיור קטן. עלינו במסלול לא מסומן במעלה ההר עד שהגענו למלון מפואר שנקרא Arcadia. תשאלו כל ילד קטן, הוא ידע להגיד לכם באיזה כיוון ללכת. אם אתם רוצים, תוכלו לשכור את שירותיו כ"מדריך" תמורת תשלום סמלי (לא שכרנו, לא יודעת כמה). כשהגענו למלון ישבנו לנו במרפסת, התפנקנו עם כוס משקה קר ונהנינו מהנוף המדהים! בדרך למטה כבר לקחנו בודה-בודה (5000 שילינג לשנינו), כי התעצלנו.

מומלץ להצטייד באוכל ומספיק מים לפני ההגעה לבוניוני, משום שסביר להניח שינסו לעקוץ אתכם שם. האוכל במסעדות הגסטהאוסים לא נורא יקר, אבל לא נורא זול, אז צריך לקחת בחשבון. אנחנו קנינו מעט צ'אפטי, אבוקדו ובננות וזה הספיק (אבל לזכור שקיבלנו ארוחת בוקר במסגרת הלינה. ארוחות ערב אכלנו ב"מסעדה" של האכסנייה).


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

רפטינג בנילוס הלבן 
תיכננו עוד כמה טרקים במהלך שהותנו באוגנדה, אך לצערי מסיבות כאלה ואחרות הם לא התאפשרו. כדי בכ"ז להעביר את הזמן, החלטנו לצאת לרפטינג בנילוס.
אני מעולם לא הייתי ברפטינג וגם בעלי לא. ובכל מקרה, אני לא בטוחה שזה דומה לרפטינג בנהר הירדן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יצאנו לרפטינג עם חברת Nalubale (http://www.nalubalerafting.com/) בבעלותם של בריטים/אוסטרליים/אמריקאיים. החברה מציעה איסוף והורדה מהמלון קמפלה/ג'ינג'ה (זאת העיירה ממנה יוצאים לרפטינג), רפטינג של יום מלא/חצי יום כולל ארוחת בוקר קלה וארוחת צהריים קלה (ובסוף היום בירה חופשי). המחיר לחצי יום 110$ וליום מלא 125$. 
בהתחלה חשבנו שנצא רק לחצי יום. אני אישית מאוד חוששת ממים עמוקים (עקב חוויה טראומטית שהייתה לי בעבר) ורציתי להתנסות קצת. בהמשך היום החלטנו שנמשיך ליום מלא.
היום המלא הוא משהו כמו 4-5 נטו במים, הפסקה של שעה לארוחת צהריים ובסוף היום מנוחה קצרה עם בקבוק בירה ואפשרות להחליף בגדים. הרפטינג הוא בדרגות 3-5 והמדריכים מאפשרים לקבוצה לבחור עד לאיזה אקסטרים רוצים ללכת. אנחנו (בלחץ חברתי של אחת המשתתפות) החלטנו בסופו של דבר כן להתהפך ותכלס היה מגניב 
בשתי מילים - חוויה אדירה!!!
מומלץ בחום רב!!! גם למי שמעולם לא התנסה וגם למי שקצת חושש, זאת זריקת אדרנלין מטורפת וממש כיפית.

כמה דגשים לוגיסטיים:
המון המון המון קרם הגנה! חזרנו משם שרופים מאוד.
כובע.
אין צורך בבגדים מיוחדים, אבל בגדי ניילון שמתייבשים מהר עדיפים.
התשלום הוא בדולרים.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

מקמפלה לניירובי 
אז כמו שציינתי מקודם, תוכניות לחוד ומציאות לחוד. ביום בו היינו אמורים לעלות על אוטובוס ולעזוב את אוגנדה לכיוון ניירובי, התרחש הפיגוע המזעזע בקניון ווסטגייט בניירובי. כמובן שמיד קיבלנו שיחות מההורים והאחים שנוותר על ניירובי ובכלל על קניה, שנישאר באוגנדה או נסע למקום אחר. אחרי הבאסה וההלם הראשונים, העתשתנו והחלטנו לא לוותר על קניה, אך כן לדחות את נסיעתנו ביומיים, לתת לדברים שם להירגע.
יש כמה דרכים להגיע לקניה מאוגנדה - טיסה, או אוטובוס.
אנחנו בחרנו באוטובוס, משום שהוא זול יותר. צריך לקחת בחשבון שהנסיעה ארוכה, משהו כמו 14 שעות (זמן אפריקה).
נסענו עם חברת Easycoach, שמפעילה אוטובוס בוקר ואוטובוס לילה. מומלץ, לדעתי, לקחת אוטובוס לילה על מנת לא להגיע לניירובי בשעות החשכה. האוטובוס יוצא ממרכז קמפאלה ולוקח לו כ-14 שעות להגיע לניירובי (תלוי בפקקים...). המחיר זהה בכל החברות: 70,000 שילינג אוגנדי (כ-30$). האוטובוס מרווח, ממוזג והכסאות די נוחים.
אתר אינטרנט: http://www.easycoach.co.ke/
האוטובוס עוצר במעבר הגבול בין המדינות, שם צריך לשלם עבור הויזה (50$).
האוטובוס מגיע לתחנה המרכזית בניירובי.
אין לי הרבה מה לומר על ניירובי. בעקבות המון סיפורים לא נעימים, ברחנו משם די מהר. בניירובי פגש אותנו פיטר, המדריך העתידי שלנו לטרק בהר קניה. פיטר ליווה אותנו לצ'יינג להמיר כסף ואז לקח אותנו למטאטו כדי לנסוע לעיירה בשם Nanyuki, שם הוא גם דאג לקחת אותנו לגסטהאוס נחמד בשם Simba lodge (תופתעו לגלות כמה מקומות בקניה קרויים בשם Simba שמשמעותו בסווהילית = אריה). המחיר ללילה היה משהו כמו 30$, כולל ארוחת בוקר, לחדר זוגי עם מקלחת פרטית. לא מדובר באכסניה מפוארת, אבל לנו זה הספיק.
למחרת יצאנו לטרק בהר קניה.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

הטיול המופלא להר קניה 
הר קניה הוא ההר השני בגובהו באפריקה. החלטנו בסופו של דבר "להתפשר" עליו ולא לטרק לקילימנג'רו בשם העלויות הגבוהות של הטרק בקילי (משיטוטיי באינטרנט העלות היא כ-1300$ ומעלה לאדם, לינה באוהלים) וגם משום שחששנו מלו"ז צפוף מדיי (הטרק בקילי הוא 7-8 ימים והטרק בהר קניה 4-5 ימים, אז זה הותיר לנו מרווח נשימה). ממטיילים שפגשנו שם והיו בקילי, הבנו שהטרק שם ממש מפוצץ באנשים וזה נראה כמו נחיל נמלים שמטפס במעלה ההר, עם המון צפיפות. אין לי מושג איך זה במציאות, אבל לנו דווקא התאים שלא היה מפוצץ אנשים ויכולנו ללכת בקצב שלנו, לעצור וליהנות מהדרך כמה שרצינו.
כאשר החלטנו לטרק את הר קניה, יצרנו קשר בעקבות המלצות מאתר "למטייל" עם פיטר, מדריך מקומי. ההתנהלות מולו התקיימה באמצעות מיילים. ביקשתי הצעת מחיר, התמקחנו קצת ובסוף סגרנו על מחיר שריצה את שנינו. עלות הטרק בהר קניה עבור טרק של 5 ימים (בפועל 4) היא 550$ לאדם (נכון לספטמבר 2013) ובמחיר כלולים הדברים הבאים: תחבורה מנניוקי לשער הכניסה, פרמיטי כניסה לשמורה, מדריך+פורטרים+טבח, 3 ארוחות ביום למשך כל תקופת הטרק, מים כמובן, לינה בבקתות, איסוף מיוחד מהבקתה האחרונה (התעצלנו ללכת 32 ק"מ ביום האחרון לטרק) וציוד אסטרה במידה ויחסר לנו משהו.
ערב לפני היציאה פיטר הגיע לפגוש אותנו באכסניה על מנת לעבור על הציוד ולראות אם יש חוסרים. פיטר דאג לנו לביגוד אקסטרא חם (מעילי דובון, כפפות, ביגוד נגד גשם) וגם למקלות הליכה.
למחרת יצאנו עם מונית פרטית לכיוון שער הכניסה לשמורה, שם פגשנו את הצוות ואכלנו ארוחת צהריים קלה ומיד כשהוסדרו ענייני הפרמיטים, התחלנו בטרק.
היום הראשון לטרק הוא יום קליל בו עולים מגובה 2650 מטר לגובה 3300 מטר בו נמצאת הבקתה הראשונה - בקתת משה הזקן (old moses camp). המרחק באותו יום הוא 9 ק"מ וההליכה נמשכת 3-4 שעות. ההליכה יחסית במישור ולא קשה. מזכירה גם שאנחנו לא סוחבים ציור על הגב למעט תיק קטן עם מים, נשנושים וקרם הגנה. כשהגענו לבקתה בשעות אחה"צ, חיכה לנו שולחן ערוך עם תרמוס מלא בתה, קערת פופקורן ענקית ועוגיות טעימות. המטלה העיקרית הייתה להעביר את הערב עד שהגיע זמן לישון. למזלנו הבקתה הייתה יחסית שוקקת, אז מצאנו עם מי לפטפט עד ארוחת הערב. לאחר מכן הלכנו לישון.
למחרת בבוקר, לאחר ארוחת בוקר מזינה, יצאנו ליום השני של הטרק. היום השני הוא אחד משני ימים קשים בטרק. ביום הזה עולים מגובה 3300 מטר לגובה 4200. העליה אמנם אינה תלולה, אך המרחק באותו יום הוא 14 ק"מ ונמשך משהו כמו 7 שעות, תלוי בכושר שלכם. בסוף אותו יום הגענו לבקתה השנייה, מחנה שיפטון (shifton). גם כאן חיכו לנו פינוקים, אבל מאחר והגענו ספוגים ורטובים יותר עניין אותנו להחליף בגדים ולהתחמם. במחנה שיפטון ישנו שני לילות. 
יש אפשרות לעשות את הטרק במשך 4 ימים ויש אפשרות למשוך אותו ל-5 ימים, כאשר אחד הימים באמצע הוא יום "התאקלמות" לגובה. מאחר ואנחנו לא נוהגים לטפס לעתים קרובות לגבהים כאלה, ומאחר ורצינו להיות בטוחים שנגיע לפסגה, העדפנו להוסיף עוד יום אחד לטרק ולהתאקלם לגובה. בעיני זה מומלץ ועדיף, אך יש אנשים שבוחרים לוותר (כל מי שפגשנו שם ו-וויתר על זה היה אחד כזה שגר בגבהים או רגיל לטפס לגבהים).
ביום השלישי - יום ההתאקלמות, קמנו מאוחר, אכלנו ארוחת בוקר טובה ובסבבה שלנו עלינו לגובה 4400 וירדנו חזרה למחנה. לקראת ערב הצטרפו אלינו לבקתה שני חבר'ה חמודים והעברנו איתם את הערב עד שהחשיך והלכנו לישון מוקדם.
בלילה שבין היום השלישי לרביעי - יום העלייה לפסגה. השכמנו קום ב02:00, התארגנו בזריזות (את התיקים ארזנו בערב), התלבשנו היטב והתחלנו לטפס אל הפסגה. הטיפוס מתחיל מגובה 4200 ומגיע ל4985 מטרים. אמנם לא מדובר בגובה משמעותי, אך הטיפוס תלול מאוד ונמשך כ-3.5 שעות, כאשר המטרה בסופו של דבר להגיע לפסגה בשעת הזריחה. הטיפוס לא קל, בעיקר למי שאינו מורגל בטיפוס, אבל הנוף המדהים ותחושת הסיפוק בסופו של דבר שווים את הכל! הגענו ממש לקראת זריחה לפסגה, הצטלמנו המון ואכלנו סניקרס קפוא כדי לחגוג 
ואז התחלנו לרדת. 
היום הרביעי הוא היום השני הקשה בטרק, משום שמדובר בהליכה של כ-25 ק"מ (כולל העליה לפסגה) עד לבקתה הבאה. רוב ההליכה היא במישור וקצת בירידות, אבל דווקא לדעתי הירידות קשות יותר (ויותר כואבות בברכיים). צריך להתאזר בהמון כוחות והמון חטיפים מרימי מצברוח ולא לאבד את השפיות  בסופו של דבר מגיעים לבקתות עץ חמודות שקצת מזכירות צימרים, ואפילו יש בהן מקלחת (אזהרה: המים מחוממים על אש ולכן מסריחים מעשן, אבל אחרי כמה ימים בלי מקלחת לא היה לנו אכפת).
למחרת הגיע ג'יפ רוסי עתיק לאסוף אותנו מפתח הבקתה על מנת להחזיר אותנו לעיר הקרובה, עיירה בשם צ'וגוריה. משם לקחנו מטאטו בחזרה לניירובי והגענו בערב - למזלנו פיטר ליווה אותנו, אחרת היינו נשארים עוד לילה בצ'וגוריה ונוסעים בבוקר, כמו שאמרתי - להגיע לניירובי בלילה  - לא מומלץ.

פיטר (המדריך הדגול): [email protected]
דגשים לוגיסטיים:
נעלי טרקים טובות וחסינות מים - חובה!
ביגוד תרמי - חובה! חולצה וגטקעס.
מומלץ להצטייד בשק"שים מהבית (אני מאמינה שניתן לבקש מפיטר, אבל לא הייתי רוצה לישון בשק"ש מושאל).
הטמפרטורות בלילה צונחות מתחת לאפס, מומלץ להצטייד בביגוד חם או לפחות לבקש מפיטר שידאג לכם בקטע הזה.
השמועות אומרות שבטמפ' נמוכות הסוללות של המצלמה נגמרות מהר יותר, לכן מומלץ להצטייד בסוללות נוספות - לנו זה לא קרה.
פנס ראש איכותי - חובה! משום שהטיפוס לפסגה מתקיים בחושך מוחלט. 
המחיר לא כולל טיפים. דברו עם אנשים שמטיילים איתכם ותראו כמה נהוג לתת.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## haych (13/2/14)

מהמם


----------



## Sofi Sh (13/2/14)

תמונה מדהימה!! 
איזה יופי!!! אני ממש נהנית לקרוא  התמונה הזו עשתה לי טוב על הלב


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

תודה. בעלי הצלם המוכשר


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

ספארי 
נראה לי שזאת הייתה החוויה המאכזבת היחידה בטיול. טוב, אולי כדאי שאבהיר למה כוונתי.
הספארי כשלעצמו הוא חוויה נעימה, רואים המון חיות מדהימות ונופים מטורפים, אבל ת'אמת - זה לא מה שציפינו כשדמיינו ספארי. 
כשדמיינו ספארי חשבנו שיש המון המון אקשן, כל הזמן רואים המוני חיות והתרחשויות. בפועל, ספארי זאת בעיקר חוויה של נסיעה במשך שעות ארוכות-ארוכות, כשבפעם בכמה זמן רואים איזו חיה או איזו להקת חיות. רוב הזמן נותר רק להתפעל מנופי הסוואנה (שהם באמת נופים מדהימים!) ולהעביר את הזמן בוואן.
אבל עדיין, אטרקציית חובה באפריקה ולכן בכל מקרה אני ממליצה לצאת לספארי, פשוט לשקול לכמה ימים תהיו מעוניינים לצאת. אנחנו יצאנו לארבעה ימים (בפועל תיכננו לחמישה ומזל שהפחתנו) ובדיעבד אולי שלושה גם כן מספיקים. שמורת מסאי מרה (Masai Mara) ושמורת אגם נאקורו (Lake Nakuru) הן שמורות יחסית קטנות. המרחק ביניהן הוא זה שגוזל זמן, אבל בקטנה.
יצאנו לספארי עם חברה של בחור בשם ג'יימס, גם כן מתוך המלצות באתר למטייל. ג'יימס עושה המון עסקים עם ישראלים, הוא גם נשוי לישראלית. תכלס, לא פגשנו אותו וכל ההתנהלות מולו הייתה במיילים. לצערנו הוא גם לא יכול היה להדריך אותנו משום שבאותו זמן אשתו באה ללדת בישראל והוא כמובן הצטרף אליה. יצאנו עם מדריך אחר שהיה בסה"כ סבבה (שכחתי את שמו, לצערי).
מבחינת מחירים, עלות של יום ספארי היא בערך 125$ וזה כולל: וואן עם מדריך (כולל דלק וכו'), 3 ארוחות ביום, מים בזמן הספארי עצמו (כאשר מגיעים למאהל השתייה על חשבונכם), לינה באוהל פרטי (עם מקלחת) ונסיעות מניירובי ובחזרה. לא כולל טיפים.
המחירים די זהים בכל החברות, אבל אנחנו תכלס די התאכזבנו ממה שקיבלנו. לפני שיצאנו לספארי, הצוות שלנו מהר קניה הדליק אותנו על זה שבספארי האוכל עוד יותר טוב מזה שעל ההר (ועל ההר אכלנו אוכל מעולה!) והטבח שלנו מהטרק אמר שהשאיפה שלו יום אחד היא להיות טבח בספארי. בפועל, אכלנו בחדר אוכל של המאהל, אוכל סביר ולא יותר. היינו בטוחים שנקבל מדריך וגם טבח פרטי, אבל בפועל זה לא מה שקרה. 
מומלץ לברר את הפרטים הללו לעומק לפני שסוגרים עסקה.

פיטר מהסעיף הקודם יכול לעזור לכם לארגן ספארי גם.

ג'יימס: [email protected]‏
דגשים לוגיסטיים:
הצטיידו בכובע ובקרם הגנה
מצלמה (ולמיטיבי לכת גם משקפת)
המון סבלנות ומצברוח טוב
חטיפים
שותפים טובים לטיול (לא תמיד אפשר לבחור אותם, אבל אם אפשר, רצוי)
בגדים נוחים - בספארי עלול להיות חם מאוד.
מים לשעות השהייה במאהל.


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

קרנף שחור


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

פלמינגו


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

ג'ירפת רוטשילד


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

עדר גנו


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

צ'יטה


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

ולקינוח - אריה 
יש עוד המון תמונות אבל:
א. לא בא לי להציף יותר מדיי
ב. אין לי כח להעלות


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

זנזיבר!!! 
בסוף מגיע לנו גם להתפנק בירח דבש - לא?!

תפסנו טיסה מניירובי לשדה"ת בזנזיבר. את ארבעת הימים שהיו לנו בזנזיבר העברנו במלון קסום בשם Zanzi Resort שממוקם בחוף המזרחי של האי, כ-20 דקות נסיעה צפונה מסטון-טאון, עיר הבירה.
יותר ממה שלקח לנו לתכנן את כל הטיול, לקח לנו למצוא מלון בזנזיבר. חרשנו את ה-trip-advisor עד שמצאנו מלון שעונה על הדרישות שלנו וגם קיבל מעט (אם בכלל) ביקורות שליליות באתר (קראנו המון ביקורות ופסלנו מקומות על דברים כמו הגיינה, פחות על דברים כמו שירותיות).
המלון בעצם מורכב מ-7 וילות פרטיות. בכל וילה יש סלון וחדר שינה, בריכה פרטית וירידה פרטית לחוף הים. חשוב לציין כי בזנזיבר יש גאות ושפל משמעותיים, לכן יש מעט שעות בהן באמת יש חוף, רוב שעות היום הים מכסה את החוף. בכל מקרה בשבילנו המים היו קרים מדיי ויותר בילינו בבריכה.
מה שנחמד במלון זה שהוא מאפשר לך לקבל את הכל לחדר. תכלס למי שרוצה, אפשר לאכול את כל הארוחות בחדר (ללא תוספת תשלום על רום סרוויס או משהו), מסז'ים בחדר ותכלס לא צריך לצאת ממנו.
אנחנו בכל זאת הלכנו גם למסעדה של המלון כדי להתאוורר. 
במסגרת הדיל שסגרנו עם המלון קיבלנו שלוש ארוחות ביום (תכלס בדיעבד 2 ארוחות ביום זה די והותר), מים מינרליים חופשי (מיצים ושתיה קלה בתשלום), מסאז' של 30 דקות, ארוחת ערב רומנטית ופרטית על חוף הים כולל בקבוק יין.
המחיר ממש ממש (אבל ממש) לא זול - כ-600$ ללילה לחדר, אבל הרשינו לעצמנו להתפנק בסוף הטיול ומבחינתנו זה היה שווה כל אגורה! זה היה סיום פשוט מ-ו-ש-ל-ם לטיול.
הדבר היחיד שלא טוב במלון - מרוב שהוא כ"כ מפנק, לא רוצים לצאת ממנו. לא עשינו אפילו אטרקציה אחת ממה שתיכננו בזנזיבר (לא צלילה, לא סיור בחוות תבלינים, לא כלום) - פשוט נחנו, נהנינו מהשלווה ומהביחד.
חשוב להבהיר כי הגענו לזנזיבר בתחילת אוקטובר שזה כבר ה-low season, כבר מתחיל להיות מזג אויר פחות צפוי ועלול לרדת גשם. עם זאת, עדיין חם (מזג אויר טרופי), אז לא לפסול מראש, רק לקחת בחשבון (היו לנו שעות שהיינו בבריכה וירד עלינו גשם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)




----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

החוף


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

שקיעה


----------



## josie1986 (13/2/14)

זהו, הגענו לסוף... 
אם אני חייבת לסכם את הטיול במילה אחת אז נראה לי שהמילה "מטורף!" תתאים. חווינו המון, פגשנו המון אנשים נפלאים, מקומיים ותיירים. בעצם קיבלנו את כל מה שרצינו מטיול ירח דבש מוצלח - שילוב של נופים, תרבות, טבע וסתלבט. למרות שזה לא היה הטיול הארוך המשותף הראשון שלנו, עדיין למדנו על עצמנו ועל הקשר שלנו המון ואין ספק שהתחזקנו.
בעיני אפריקה היא פשוט חלומית ואני בהחלט רואה את עצמי חוזרת לשם בעתיד. לדעתי הטיול שעשינו עכשיו הוא יחסית קליל ואני חושבת שהוא הכין אותנו לטייל גם במדינות פחות מתוירות באפריקה, שאני מקווה שנגיע אליהן בעתיד, אולי עם הילדים שיהיו.

תוספות קטנות לסיום:
טרק בפארק מגהינגה, אוגנדה - טיפוס על הר געש. יש שלושה מסלולים, בחרו במה שנראה לכם מספיק קל עבורכם. מומלץ אחרי הטרק של הגורילות כדי לא לבוא גמורים. כניסה עולה 60$ לאדם, כולל מדריך ומלווה.
אגמי המכתש באוגנדה - היינו שם לילה אחד וברחנו. לצערנו לא הספקנו ליהנות ממה שיש למקום להציע, משום שהיה לנו מאוד יקר לשהות שם. למעוניינים לעשות טרק שימפנזים - צריך להגיע לאזור. הטרק עולה 150$ לאדם ליום, לא כולל נסיעות וארוחות. 
ניירובי - אין לי המלצות על לינה, שכן ישנו בבית של מקומית (שהכרנו דרך חברים), אבל קחו בחשבון שניירובי י-ק-ר-ה!!! אם יש לכם כמה ימים, צאו להסתובב באיזה קניון נחמד, קפצו לקולנוע, תהנו מהמערביות של העיר  אל תסתובבו בחושך לבד אף-פעם! למסורתיים - יש בית כנסת נחמד בניירובי. אם יתמזל מזלכם אולי הרב יזמין אתכם לארוחת שבת בביתו 
שמורת Hell's Gate בקניה - השמועה אומרת שההשראה לסרט "מלך האריות" מגיעה מהשמורה הזו. הגענו אליה עם חברים ברכב פרטי, אבל ניתן גם בתחב"צ. אפשר לשכור אופניים ולנסוע ברחבי השמורה. יש שם ג'ירפות וזברות שמסתובבות חופשי וזה נחמד לנסוע לידן באופניים. ניתן לשכור מדריך שילווה אתכם בנקיק עד למקום שנקרא "שער הגיהנום". סה"כ טיול נחמד אם יש לכם יום-יומיים ספייר. 
מזנזיבר לדאר-א-סלאם ניתן להגיע במעבורת או בטיסה. אנחנו התפנקנו והעדפנו לטוס. ניתן לגגל ולמצוא חברות תעופה (פשוט לא זוכרת עם מי טסנו וכמה עלה).

מקווה שהיה ממצה עבורכם ושהצלחתי לעורר בכם קצת את החשק ליבשת המדהימה הזו.
נסיעה טובה!!


----------



## ronitvas (14/2/14)

איזה קרדיטים!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
תענוג!
תודה, תודה, תודה על שהשקעת כל כך.
הכל כתוב מופלא ומעניין 
ואני בטוחה שמה שכתבת יעזור למי שיצטרף מדריך טוב לנסיעה!
מעלה את זה לקרדיטים


----------



## ronitvas (14/2/14)

בלשונית הכחולה 
קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ירח דבש ונופש


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

בשמחה רבה! 
אני יודעת שזה לא היעד הראשון שחושבים עליו, אבל אם הצלחתי לעורר פה קצת עניין ביעד - עשיתי את שלי


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (14/2/14)

וואו, תודה על השיתוף!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה אפילו ריגש אותי לקרוא את זה ובטח שעשה חשששששקקקק מטורף.

כל הכבוד על ההשקעה, את באמת אלופה!


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

בשמחה!


----------



## Nooki80 (15/2/14)

את לא מבינה מה עשית לי... 
אני כבר כמה שנים חושבת על אפריקה ומתה לנסוע לשם (תוך ידיעה ברורה שאצטרך להתגבר על כמה מכשולים פסיכולוגיים).
ועכשיו לראות את זה? עם פירוט כה נהדר?
אני מתה! (סליחה על האובר דרמטיות, כן?)

רוצה כ"כ גם אבל זה לא הולך קרות בשנים הקרובות. boohoo

בכל אופן, התמונות מקסימות (גורילות!!!! רוצה לראות גורילות!!!) ומאוד נהניתי לקרוא את התובנות שלך - אחלה קרדיטים לטיול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ממני נוקי, שיושבת עכשיו בחושך (לבד) וחולמת על זכרונות מאפריקה...


----------



## soosh1 (14/2/14)

ווואאוווווו מטורף! 
תודה על ההשקעה והפירוט! נשמע מדהים וממש בא לי ))


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

בכיף!


----------



## yael rosen (14/2/14)

מדהים מדהים מדהים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שנים שאני זוממת על טיול באפריקה! ועכשיו עשית ממש חשק ... 
תודה על הפירוט


----------



## josie1986 (15/2/14)

הגיע הזמן לממש את המזימות


----------



## nitzan gng (15/2/14)

וווו-אווווווו! 
את פשוט תיארת כאן עכשיו את ירח הדבש שלי יש בראש - כמעט אחד לאחד! הטיול האולטימטיבי בעיני היה -קילימנג'רו, ספארי בטנזניה, וסתלבט בזנזיבר, אבל עכשיו קיבלתי עוד קצת מידע וכיוונים טובים 
כבר הייתי באפריקה לפני אי אלו שנים והיבשת הזאת פשוט כובשת ואני פשוט מתה לחזור לשם! הבחור קצת בגישה של "מסוכן ומפחיד" אבל אני עובדת על הנושא...

כיף לכם שעשיתם טיול מיוחד כזה ותודה על שחיזקת לי עוד יותר את החשק (כולל הסברים ותמונות)!


----------

